# Portmaster behaviour



## phil10 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello there,

yesterday i installed the current release of FreeBSD and had a minimal amount of packages installed like apache22 and so on.
Today i installed portmaster to take care of outdated packages.

After a portsnap i figured my apache needed an update so i went for a

```
portmaster -P apache22-<version>
```

Portmaster was then, and still is, installing all sorts of new packages which i think, i don't need. For example some X11 headers and X11 protocol libraries. I even didn't have X11 installed on my system before!

Is that normal behaviour? Can i remove the packages, which portmaster installed, remove again without problems?

Thanks in advance, best regards, phil10.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 16, 2010)

Packages are compiled with the default options.  Most likely these were not the same options you chose when installing the port.  Or the apache package was newer and required newer dependencies, which it downloaded and installed.


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 16, 2010)

Is portmaster up to date on your system?  Recent versions confirm what ports/packages will be installed before it starts (unless you supplied the _--no-confirm_ flag).  The _--force-config_ flag might also be helpful for you.


----------



## phil10 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yep, portmaster is up to date.

What helped me out yesterday was to remove all previously installed packages
and do a

```
# portmaster -PP <pkg_name>
```

on the outdated packages.

Do you know if portmaster is able list all dependencies of a certain package?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2010)

phil10 said:
			
		

> Do you know if portmaster is able list all dependencies of a certain package?


Use pkg_info(1).


----------



## Miklos (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have installed the FreeBSD docs, [cmd=]portmaster -a[/cmd] will install all kinds of x11, ghostscript etc. on your server.

If you tell it to ignore the FreeBSD docs, you wont get the 'junk' dependencies.


----------

